

Observables and Data Flows in Angular 2.0 - inglor
http://ngconf.azurewebsites.net/

======
inglor
I gave this talk, if anyone has any questions feel free to ask. I'd also like
to point out this was given at ng-conf Isreal [http://ng-
conf.co.il/](http://ng-conf.co.il/) and that none of the spec and hard work
involved in getting this into Angular 2.0 are mine (on the contrary, I'm the
guy with the annoying questions ;))

